# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون رقم 82 لسنة 2016 بشأن مكافحة الهجرة غير الشرعية وتهريب المهاجرين

## د.شيماء عطاالله

للاطلاع على قانون رقم 82 لسنة 2016 بشأن مكافحة الهجرة غير الشرعية وتهريب المهاجرين افتح المرفق

----------

